# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Niedoczynnosc tarczycy, niski poziom wit D, a wapn nieznacznie podwyzszony

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam bardzo duzy niedobor wit D (10), wapn calkowity 10,6 norma 10,5. Choruje na niedoczynnosc tarczycy, obecnie mam ja wyrownana. Nie wiem co robic bo dwoch lekarzy mowi co innego jeden zeby suplemwntowac witd, bo wapn sie nie wchlania przez jej niedobor do kosci dlatego mam podwyzszony poziom w surowicy, a drugi zeby nie suplemsntowac ograniczyc nabial, duzo pic i powtorzyc badanie. Dodam,ze mam zwapnienia na nerkach, ale je mialam je nim wapn byl podwyzszony. Bola mnie kosci i miesnie,  a naprawde nie wiem juz co robic, bo na ulotce vigantoletten tez jest napisane, aby nie stosowac przy podwyzszonym poziomie wapnia.

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam,

Prosze kontynuować suplementację witamina D. Parathormon ustali równowagę na właściwym poziomie. 

Z powazaniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczelam od dzisiaj brac vigantoletten, bo mnie te kosci i miesnie bola. Moze powinnam zrobic tez jakies dodatkowe badania? Czy jednak ten poziom wapnia moze byc za wysoki przez ten niedobor witaminy d?

----------


## hexenmilch

Jeśli jest mało witaminy D to parathormon podnosi poziom wapnia uwalniając go z kości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba o tej porze roku uzupełniać witaminę D, teraz Vita D express ma postać tabletki pod język, o wiele łatwiej teraz podawać dzieciom czy osobom starszym taka postać witaminy.

----------

